# In need of a show name!!



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Saturday Night Fever?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Disco's Silver Ball

Dance King

Silver Discus 

Flying Disco

Disco Nights

Disco Fever


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

"could disco badly?"


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Boogie Fever

Dance With Me

Don’t Stop the Music


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Discotheque

Disco Dancer

Disco Dynamic 

Disco Driven

Disco Days

Dare to Dance


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's a list of popular disco song titles that could double as fun show names.

Le Freak
Funkytown
Disco Inferno
The Hustle
Car Wash
Love Train
Turn the Beat Around
The Rubberband Man
Kung Fu Fighting
Disco Duck
You Should Be Dancing
Last Dance
Stayin' Alive


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Flashdance!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

YMCA!

Or Travolta!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Goofball


----------



## JoCash (Dec 20, 2017)

Disco Duck 

Disco Disco

Travolta

Watch me Disco

I have a passion for cheesy names......


----------



## AndalusionTales (Dec 25, 2018)

Disco Dream
Disco Daddy Cool
Disco Boogie Down
Disco Boogie Boy
Disco Hot Trot
Disco Hot Stuff
Disco Lightening


----------



## mbl.equestrian (Feb 8, 2019)

thanks to everyone who gave ideas! there were some really cute ones and i’ve decided to go with Flashdance, suggested by @greentree!


----------



## EquineeEnthusiast (Jan 31, 2018)

Panic at the Disco


----------



## connemarapaint (Nov 11, 2018)

It doesn't have disco in it but ive always liked "Better Than Diamonds"


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I like 

Saturday Night Fever
Funky Town
The Hustle
and Kung Fu Fighting for show name.

I like Flashdance but is doesn't speak disco to me. I see that as more dance pop.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dark opulent does sound a bit disjointed but Dark Opulence would be better.


----------



## connemarapaint (Nov 11, 2018)

LoriF said:


> Dark opulent does sound a bit disjointed but Dark Opulence would be better.


What about something else I could add to it? Ex, Dark Opulent Crown..


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

connemarapaint said:


> What about something else I could add to it? Ex, Dark Opulent Crown..


That would be good for a boy or Dark Opulent Jewel for a girl


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Dark and Opulent are both adjectives. That's why the odd sound; the listener wants a noun.


I've never understood this whole thing of having a 'show name' and a 'barn name'. Does the horse also then have just a 'name name'?


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

> I've never understood this whole thing of having a 'show name' and a 'barn name'. Does the horse also then have just a 'name name'?


Yeah, and I don't get how there's a show name if there's already a registered/pedigree name. Here, horses are shown with their pedigree name, or whatever name is registered on their chip with the Federation. When horses are sold, they retain the same name.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Some of those registered names with the numbers and breeding lines in the name aren't all that classy. Plus you don't want to have to call them by their registered name every time you talk about your horse!

You don't want to go in a speed round on "Slo Mo Joe", or in a hunter round on "Disco Dash", it leaves an impression on the judge!

For example, here's a real horse name "Four Winds Farm’s Legolas 92" Why on earth would I want that to be it's barn name or show name! That's a horrible name in my opinion. Good for the breeder, and for breeding, and record keeping, but a horrible name to go by on casual barn or formal show situations. They call him Legolas 92 at the shows and leave off the Four Winds Farm's part. Seems appropriate for the level he's showing at to leave the 92, but if he was a lower level horse, it might just be Legolas, with a barn name Lego, Legs, Lassy, etc...


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

My old horse's registered name was Paula's Bold Thoughts. :/ Yuck. So instead, his show name was Java Jive, and his barn name was Java. Much better!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

We always show with the registered name. I believe the reasoning is if you go to sell the horse you got a show record in that name.


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

> I believe the reasoning is if you go to sell the horse you got a show record in that name.


Exactly. Several horses at our barn show nationally and all around Europe, and the Federation has their show history with results online. For example, this is the page for BO's horse, Sligo Hard Times, with his DOB, age, color, owner, show history/rankings, and pedigree: https://www.fei.org/horse/103RH45/SLIGO-HARD-TIMES None of this info changes online if the horse is sold, except for the owner's name. It makes it so much easier to prepare for a show (check out the competition), see the quality of a potential breeding match, buy a horse with more confidence, etc. At home in the barn, everybody gets to call their horse whatever they choose, of course.


----------

